# where is the best trout fishing closest to cartersville acworth area?



## jmsharp167

stamp creek doesnt seem to be very well kept up recently was wondering where else in this area beginning fly fishermen could have a decent shot at practicing and have a good chance at catching a few?


----------



## fishndoc

Delayed harvest on the 'Hooch starts Nov 1st.  

A little farther drive, but the best place I know for a beginner to catch some trout on the fly is DH on the Nantahala river in NC, which starts Oct 1st.  
Not as bad a drive as you think; I live in west Cobb, and can be on the river catching fish within 2 hr and 15 min.

If you need someplace to go right now, the 'Hooch at Jones Bridge and Island Ford is an option.

Also, stop by Cohutta Fishing company in Cartersville - excellent fly shop and those guys are generous with info.


----------



## Georgia Hard Hunter

November 1st   Chattahooche DH or Toccoa DH near Blue Ridge, PS Stamp Creek sucks don't waste your time


----------



## Peter D

I agree with these guys, go to the Chattahoochee Delayed Harvest.  

Paces Mill Park (Hwy 41 Bridge) offers excellent opportunites and easy wading.  You'll need $3 to park or buy a year-long Chattahoochee River National Recreation Area parking pass for $25.  Definately worth it if you plan on fishing the river often.  

Other good spots in that area that are also part of the delayed harvest are West Palisades (Sandy Point), East Palisades (Whitewater Creek), and Cochran Shoals (just upstream of the 285 bridge).  All of which will be full of trout come delayed harvest season (and must be released unharmed after you land them). 

Flies to bring with you include (but are certainly not limited to) :  bead head Woolly Buggers (any color really), Y2K Bugs (this will probably become your favorite because it is so effective on stocked fish), pink San Juan Worms, bead head Prince Nymphs, Lightning Bugs and the like.  

Make sure to get split shot (little lead weights to crimp on your leader about 8-10 inches up from your fly to help it get down deep), strike indicators (they act as bobbers to help alert you to a strike), leaders (I would stick with 7.5' leaders.  Easier for a beginner to cast and handle than a 9 foot leader and for that river, all you really need when nymphing).  

But all of this may amount to nothing if you don't mend your line when you drift your fly through a run.  If you're not familiar with mending, I would google it or check out youtube for a tutorial.  I'm sure there are plenty on the subject.  You want a natural, or 'dead' drift when presenting your nymph to feeding trout, free of drag (drag would be your fly line drifting downstream at a faster pace than your leader and fly, thus dragging your fly and leader along with it in an un-natural fashion and also preventing your nymph from descending through the water column.  Trout notice this and will likely refuse your offering).  The solution is to flick your fly line upstream with your rod tip so that it stays above (upstream) of your leader and fly.  

It's an easy thing to show someone on the water, tougher to describe in text.


----------



## Lake_and_stream

Toccoa river tailwater is an awesome fishery.


----------



## F.A.R.R.

Lake_and_stream said:


> Toccoa river tailwater is an awesome fishery.



The Toccoa is close-has easy wading-and is wide open for casting.  The Amicaloca Delayed Harvest (Dawson County) start soon-when it first opens that would be a good place also


----------



## Georgia Hard Hunter

F.A.R.R. said:


> The Toccoa is close-has easy wading-and is wide open for casting.  The Amicaloca Delayed Harvest (Dawson County) start soon-when it first opens that would be a good place also



The 3 access points of the Toccoa Tailwater have easy wading Tamen park, Curtis Switch, Horseshoe Bend and are usually heavily stocked but most everywhere else is private land or you will need a boat/floating device and brace yourself for a all day float. The Toccoa DH is more wading friendly but doesn't start till Nov 1st


----------



## devin25gun

Closest would be raccoon creek out of downtown dallas.  Not probably good for flyrods.  I haven't been there in years so don't know how the fishing is.  The best closest is the hooch off of roswell road.


----------

